# Programme für WindowsCE selbst schreiben?



## Zorck (9. Juni 2002)

Hallo!
Ich hab die Frage schon im Visual Basic Forum gestellt aber da findet sie nicht so recht den Anklang. Drum frag ich hier nochmal.

Kann mir wer sagen,wie ich Programme für WindowsCe programmieren kann.
Am besten wäre VB. (hab mal was von nem Codec gehört den man irgendwo runterladen kann)


----------



## Nagual (12. Juni 2002)

*SDK ist Zauberwort*

hi,

dafür brauchst du doch die SDK... ob die für CE frei ist wie für .NET kann ich dir nicht sagen, suche mal MS Seiten nach SDK und CE ... 
wenn nicht, dann halt schön bestellen, oder wenn du ein MSDN Developer SET mit allen MS-CDs hast, da findest du auch die SDK ... ich glaube die kann dann in das normale VS integriert werden. 

aber wie gesagt...MS seiten nach CE SDK durchforsten..

Grüsse


----------



## Netzmeister (18. Januar 2004)

*Man nehme eMbedded Visual Tools*

Hallöchen,

ich würde empfehlen bei Microsoft die eMbedded Visual Tools 3.0 runterzuladen (Sind Kostenlos). Die bestehen aus eMbedded Visual Basic 3.0 und eMbedded Visual C++ 3.0.

Damit kannst du dann Programme für die meisten Geräte bis Windows CE 3.0 schreiben.

Solltest Du ein Gerät mit Windows CE.net haben kannst Du dir eMbedded Visual C++ 4.0, ebenfallst kostenlos, bei Microsoft runterladen.

Leider unterstützt Microsoft bei den kostenlosen Tools kein Visual Basic mehr, da hilft dann nur noch das etwas teure Visual Studio .NET 2003 oder Visual Basic .NET 2003.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen,

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Konstantin Gross (18. Januar 2004)

Also, es gibt eine gute und einfache Möglichkeit  Die benutzte ich persönlich. Du lädst dir das Compact Framework .NET runter, der kleine Bruder vom großen .NET Framework  danach kannst du mit VB.NET alles Mögliche für WinCE programmieren  Ich persönlich programmiere mit C#. Du solltest dir aber von MS einen Emulator runterladen, bei VS .NET 2003 ist einer dabei, bei 2002 müsstest du dir eMbedded Visual C++ 4.0 runterladen soweit ich weiß.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, gerne


----------



## CodeFatal (17. August 2005)

Hi @all,
auch wenn dies ein älterer Thread ist:
Habe mir das eMbedded Visual C++ 4.0 gezogen und versucht eine "einfache Anwendung" oder die "Hallo Welt Anwendung" zu kompelieren.

Habe also noch kein einziges Zeichen selbst geschrieben. Trotzdem  nur das starten des Emulators, der sieht dafür aber auch gut aus  
Dann kommt aber die Fehlermeldung

```
Deleting intermediate files and output files for project 'app - Win32 (WCE MIPSIV_FP) Debug'.
--------------------Configuration: app - Win32 (WCE MIPSIV_FP) Debug--------------------
Compiling resources...
Compiling...
Error spawning clmips.exe

app.exe - 1 error(s), 0 warning(s)
```

Hat jemand ne Idee oder weiß welche Einstellung da wo zu ändern ist...

Danke schonmal

Gruss Michael


----------

